# Nigoras!



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Ron and Luna are just too cute not to share. They've already got an AMAZING home lined up (I know the folks well. They're horses and other critters are well loved and very spoiled (in a good way!)). 

A little information on their names. They share the birthday of a mutual friend, named Ron. So that is how the little boy got named. And they were born in the wee hours of the 24th of June, while that amazing supermoon was still in the sky. Hence, Luna! Most folks think they are named after the Harry Potter characters (which is still awesome)! 

They're going to be super loved by (human) kids and they're parents. Both parents are absolutely in love with the goatlings, and their children even more so! 

Ron and Luna do have to grow up a bit, gotta be old enough to be weaned before they can go to their new home. I am thankful, that gives me time to snuggle on them while I can (though they'll be ten minutes away, yay visits!)!

As of today, they've doubled their birth weights! The little girl is 8lbs 8ounces, the little boy is 10lbs 12 ounces. They're growing so fast! 

The first picture is the kids taken today. The second was today too, as my father was getting mobbed by the herd, by the chicken coop. The little girl in the next instant ran up to him for love, and the little boy came to me! And the last picture are kids holding kids, Ron and Luna's human kids!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just too cute!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

If their ears were any bigger, they could definitely achieve lift!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look like little goatie angels!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Too cute Adorable


----------

